
On increasing productivity - StavrosK
https://www.stavros.io/posts/on-increasing-productivity/
======
naveen99
you're just digging yourself a bigger hole.

"I am writing a blog post in reply to a blog post i still refuse to read... "

are you serious ?

go read the the blog post. you can do it.

~~~
StavrosK
Go read my comment. I did read the post. It didn't change my opinion on
anything.

~~~
naveen99

      I went back and read it, I agree with most of what he says (and my original comment wasn't very relevant to this particular article), I would just add "don't stress about productivity, most of the time it's fine to just do what you like".
    

I told you you would agree with most of what Sam said. Your opinion didn’t
need to be changed. doing what you like is the most important part of
productivity according to you and Sam, and me...

~~~
StavrosK
I'm not sure what your objection is. Did you want me to not write my post, or
what?

